# 2 mounth without anything. Some advices?



## kylebowie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello there.

Started with a different idea a couple of months ago and what I've got now:
Decadence tees

Website and facebook page, with no activity. GA doesn't registers any visitor. Make SEO by keywords is not a solution - too much similar sites. Any solution or better to close it?


----------



## NEWAGEHOODIE (Aug 1, 2012)

I think that most of the content is to risky for public display on tees shirts.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

A basic white T for €35.00 is well above market price. There's no fashion, style or branding associated with it, just a nude photo on a T. David called it with being too risky for public display, but the reality is, there's nothing appealing with the design. Not trying to be offensive, but the market you are trying to reach will be extremely small and with the overpricing, you've made the market even smaller than before.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

it's too intense.. . even if you were giving them away free. the art is beautiful and would buy it as that. not as a T.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Very risque, are these your images?


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Afraid not.......even in Australia where we are extremely open minded, these would be a risk. If the art was toned down slightly (im thinking girl-chain here), you may have a chance. 
I see where you are coming from with what you want, but I think you may need to find different nude pics that look like art (girls draped in sheer cloth) for example.
I also noticed that when I ran my mouse over the tshirts, for example Touch Yours, it tagged as "***". You need to change this as it came across to me as unprofessional.
If you revamp your designs, tone it down a bit, and focus more on the art of the nude body, I think you may have a market.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

oops, forgot about censoring lol
It was tagged as a$$


----------



## DarkDagger (Jan 15, 2011)

Try censoring out the rude parts, the one with the girls behind can work because its kind of like a bikkini style of design and try to market to adult sites maybe? try to create a way for adult sites to link there customers to your products and offer them a percentage, im sure if you research more in depth to this method you could pull in some kind of sales activity, advertising costs money but you have to spend money to make money.

I may not of had any experience in selling t-shirts yet as i am currently still in the research and organizing phases, but i have had lots of experience in website affiliates and such


----------



## sa10aek (Jul 26, 2012)

i like the concept of the design but their is really no art to it if you have a look at of nude tshirts that people wear and actually sell in the market there an artistic flare to them. i agree with what the others are saying that it is very risky,not being rude but it looks like sumthink you find on a porn site


----------



## kylebowie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you guys, so the main problem is to find the right target group, it's really very risky content.

Images are CC for biz usage.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Your pics are GREAT, but, maybe people feel funny walking around with naked girls on their shirts.
?
Maybe you should print them on paper or hang them in a gallery.
I have no problem with them, but, some people are funny.
You know...in a weird way...not a haha way.


----------



## kylebowie (Aug 14, 2012)

mrfunone said:


> Your pics are GREAT, but, maybe people feel funny walking around with naked girls on their shirts.
> ?
> Maybe you should print them on paper or hang them in a gallery.
> I have no problem with them, but, some people are funny.
> You know...in a weird way...not a haha way.



Yeep, it makes sense only in wired way, i'm waiting that there are some people who'd love that but it's difficult to achieve this group.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, are you selling adult tees ?  pretty annoying while on your site. I have a suggestion for your please create backlinks at adult sites to get business as well traffic.


----------



## BLI (Aug 7, 2012)

I opened your website with my family sitting behind me…...


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

you got good advice so far. The Images are not going to be sellable in any public place. Anyone who wears one runs the risk of ridicule or fines to be honest. Your web site is going to get deemed in the same category as Porn in most countries. You have a very small liberal potential buyer=almost no sales.

Thats my opinion but good luck.


----------

